# Opening Day... First Blood Chronicle



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

The time has come boys. I feel...I feel like a cold blooded killer. Just walked outside to feel the chill in the air. Yes... It is the autumn chill of death. I proclaim that a deer will die this morning. So let it be written, so let it be done...


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Let's roll!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

yessir!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Preach it!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

In other words: let 'er rip tater chip.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

On my way to the woods......best of luck to all.

Scoots


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome.couldn't sleep even though i have to be at work in 5 hours.figured there would be a few here checkin in


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Doe down


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Gettin ready to wax a doe at 40... She spooked! I'm not even mad though. I'm in a tree...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thas whut I'm tawkin' bout sun!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Blake R. said:


> Doe down


Awesome bro. You are one with bambi


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

She came within five yards of my tripod. Had two that had lost their spots and were feeding on their own. Hit her with the Rage two blade at 15 yards, she ran about thirty and I saw her fold up. First kill with my Diamond Outlaw!


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Deer not moving in walnut hill


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

born2fizh said:


> Deer not moving in walnut hill


Nothing moving here in molino yet!


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Missed a six.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I had a doe make me and blow a few times behind me before getting out of there


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Didn't see anything but squirrels in Molino, but I pulled my trail camera and got two bucks, a funky 6-point and a really heavy 8-point.

Hopefully one of them will step out this afternoon.


----------



## Pursuit24 (Feb 22, 2008)

Did not see anything in McDavid this morning. Hopefully the will move this afternoon.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Deer are on the move in molino, have seen 3 in the last 30 minutes. No good angles on any of them yet


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

SO overall the ACTION is kind of slow on movement at this time? :whistling:


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

keep the updates coming


----------



## stapes24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Not much from Roberts pond area on the Eglin range. Saw a doe as I was driving out and heard a bunch of coyotes after an ambulance went by with sirens goin


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Skipped the morning hunt today. About to head out to BW and try to let the air outta one tonight. Feel pretty good about the spot! Hoping they will be moving good tonight with the cold weather rolling in. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Everyone I talked to said they were on the move this morning. I stayed at home because of a woman and not my wife. Did some pressure washing today so I can take my 82 year old mother to catch some bluegill tomorrow. I'm about to head out for the afternoon hunt.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Saw nine this am... Ol Gator missed a biggun.. had to be home do you have to be home early so I took him back... on I 10 East Bound headed back for the pm hunt...


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Outside9 said:


> Everyone I talked to said they were on the move this morning. I stayed at home because of a woman and not my wife. Did some pressure washing today so I can take my 82 year old mother to catch some bluegill tomorrow. I'm about to head out for the afternoon hunt.


Sounds good bub


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Up in the tree for the rest of the afternoon/evening. On Eglin this afternoon.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Just had some hens walk by. gobble gobble


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I know I've been waiting for bow season but I just saw two bucks sparring!!!! That was so badass!!!! Coulda smoked em with the .270!!! That was awesome!!!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

We got goose eggs on my camp tonight but it was my sons first hunt. Great times:thumbsup:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Saw a momma deer and her spotted fawn. She walked by a few times temping me. Idk what she was even doing because she never stopped to eat or anything. Just walkin and taunting lol


----------



## toobad4u (Feb 13, 2012)

Over here in Panama City, my wife went and sat in the blind this morning with her bow while I went diving. All she saw was a bunch of squirrels, no deer. We'll both be in the blind tomorrow morning looking for a nice doe that has been hitting the feed area about every other day. 

Stephen


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Yo Val did you shoot anything today? T, how the heck did you miss that 6?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sat this afternoon in a beautiful BW spot. Nothing seen , but a great afternoon regardless. It's bow season baby!


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

Hunted Eglin hwy 85 area. My son had two does move at 8:30 just out of range. We came in at 10:00 for lunch and headed back out at 2:00. I had a big body buck at 55 yards for 10 minutes. I have never shot that distance so he got to walk. He looked like a cow horn with mass like a baseball bat handle. I would say one of the best opening days in years I loved that cool air this morning.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hunting blackwater out in baker and seen a nice doe at 0830 but she was walking away, at 1430 i was at full draw with a decent 4 pointer but he wouldnt let me get a shot. also seen 2 hogs and they were playing tag with each other and wouldnt let me shoot them either. hoping tomorrow is a better day


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I hunted this afternoon and saw nothing but turkeys. I'm beginning to think deer are not very appreciative of all the green fields I plant, corn I feed them and hard work I do for them.

Was a very pretty afternoon and I enjoyed every minute of it though.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Took "Yes Dear" to BW this morning. I didn't even see any squirrels....she had a group of bucks (yeah, a GROUP of bucks!) come up from her right side within easy bow range. Before she could get the crossbow up and mounted to shoot left handed, they moved past her. There were 3 spikes, a 4 and one she says had two points up behind the main beam!!! SERIOUSLY? 3 spikes, a four point and an 8....I don't see that the whole season in Blackwater and my wife lets them slip by her on opening morning? That's it!! Next weekend, I'm wearing a bra under my camo!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Ugghhh I gotta get and bow


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I didn't see squat but had to fend off a ticked off squirl with an arrow out of my quiver he was MAD I was in his tree. When I walked back out my footprints from the morning had turned into a deer interstate for about 100 yards. Figures I walked a mile and a half when all I really had to do was walk a few yards. Well I'll be back at it tomorrow good luck to everyone else!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

ended up seeing 12 total. 3 bucks , 9 doe. 2 bucks sparring. 5 turkey roosted 40 yds out.. only 1 presented a shot 40 yards and dhe spooked. back at it in the AM.... stay tuned...


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

I let the two blade rage fly on a big doe about 5:15 this afternoon. She ran 30 yds and piled up. I think I will sleep in tomorrow for a long sit on Monday. Im over near Chipley.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I wiffed on a doe this afternoon in the river swamp...shot right over her back. Going back in the morning. My buddy seen a 4pt, cowhorn and a doe... got busted by the doe trying to draw back.


----------



## beaudry7577 (Oct 25, 2011)

Got one! Nice little 6 pt for blackwater. Shot him about 5:30pm.at 7 yards! Funny thing is, he onlyr ran 5 yards! Gotta love those rages!!!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

beaudry7577 said:


> Got one! Nice little 6 pt for blackwater. Shot him about 5:30pm.at 7 yards! Funny thing is, he onlyr ran 5 yards! Gotta love those rages!!!


Good job!


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

beaudry7577 said:


> Got one! Nice little 6 pt for blackwater. Shot him about 5:30pm.at 7 yards! Funny thing is, he onlyr ran 5 yards! Gotta love those rages!!!


Sweet!!! Congratulations. Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice WMA buck, Congrats!


----------

